# I'm sorry Millie



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

My baby girl died this morning 
Millie was 6 years old, a very affectionate, loving cat.
She was diagnosed with cat-flu last Thursday and had been improving, with meds & TLC. She was eating & drinking and purring, I honestly thought she was through the worst of it. 
This morning, at around 5am, she started making the most strange noises, coughing/hacking. This was followed by fits & coughing up blood, foaming at the mouth. She gave up, lost the fight with whatever it was hurting her 
I've phoned the vets and, whilst they can't say anything for certain, it doesn't sound like she died from cat-flu. 
Sorry for the details, I had to get it down somewhere, I'm distraught, thinking I could have done more for her 

Rest peacefully Millie. You were very much loved by all who met you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG I'm so sorry to hear this


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So Very sorry you have lost Millie. I know we always blame ourselves and question did we do enough, but it doesnt sound like there is anymore you could have done. We can only go by what the vets tell us sometimes and if she seemed to be getting so much better at first too, there was no way you could have known or had any warning.

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Millie, now and peace.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I really was so sorry to hear this when you told me earlier, I honestly thought she was going to recover from this . I hope youre both (humans) ok. If you need to chat about it you know where I am hun. RIP Millie, run, jump and play free at the bridge little lady xx


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for your kind words.








She was lovely.
I keep filling up. This is horrible


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I am so sorry so sad.xxxx

RIP Millie


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

What a sad time for you, poor Millie, run free at the bridge little girl x


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh no I am so so sorry you lost Millie xxx


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

so sorry for your loss
run free at the bridge Millie x x


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your beloved Millie.


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

So sorry to hear about poor Milie. we had the decision to put toby to sleep on sunday because he was suffering. I felt like I should of done more but because of the symptoms he was showing no-one could properly diagnose him. so on his death cert it just says fitting. it was so distressing seeing him having a cluster of seizures and unable to come out of them.

my thoughts are with you 


R.i.P millie run free at the bridge and play with Toby


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

So sorry, what a terrible shock for you and no, it doesn't sound like cat flu. I lost a six-year-old this year and never found out for sure what was wrong with him, despite £2500 insurance available to get to the bottom of it. I realise that knowing what was wrong can never bring them back, but I lie awake quite often in the early hours wondering why Beauregard died and whether it really was something so unusual that a top veterinary hospital could not get to the bottom of it. £2500 lasted less than four days.  i think that knowing WHY my beautiful boy died would give me some sort of closure.


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. We always think we could have done more but that thought alone proves you did your best


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Thanks all for you kind words.

Mad4Muttz - sorry about your loss too, my Millie was brilliant with dogs & I'm sure she'll be playing with Toby. xxx

Calvine - sorry for your loss also, it is very hard not knowing the full reasons behind their passing 

It's been so hard tonight, expecting her home, snuggling up to you or snuggling up to Baxter. Knowing she's in the shed, wrapped up in a towel, waiting to be buried tomorrow :'(


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss. Rest peacefully Millie. Such a beautiful girl xxxx


----------



## mike johnson (Dec 12, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. I lost my MIllie on the 13th December 2012 and know just how you feel. My partner and myself missed our Millie so much but looked on the positive side and that was we could give a homeless cat a forever home.

With this decision we visited the RSPCA and found a friendly little 12 month girl called Cookie.

The pain is still there but Cookie takes our mind off things. We have only had her a week but have become very attached to her and she has setted in and is happy.

I hope this will help you will get over your pain, RIP your Millie.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending you all big hugs,as I know how unbearable the pain can be.

Not knowing the reason for their death is something I had in 2011,when we lost our collie cross Lulu and the guilt I felt was very hard to handle.
We still had our dementia dog Buster but we sadly lost him 10 wks today.

No one can take the pain away-all we can do is to here for each other ,as that is one reason why we are all members of the forum.
The expecting to see them trotting up to greet you is still with me and even now I peep through the window to see where they are all lying.

Your are in my thoughts
Maureen

Mike-so glad that you have a new little girl-she is NOT a replacement of Millie and Im sure that Millie is saying
thank you for sharing the love you have with another little life


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so very sorry
RIP Millie​


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Thanks again for your kind words & support.

Mike Johnson - so sorry for your loss too, I don't think I'm ready for another cat yet, maybe never. We have another already, and he seems to be getting closer to our dog already  Glad to read Cookie is helping you (and you her!)

Lulusmum, sorry to hear about Lulu & Buster 


We buried Millie today, well, my ex partner did. She's now in a safe spot in my garden. I'm going to plant something in the spring which will hopefully flower nicely. Baxter keeps asking to go out but not going outside. He'd always let me know if the cats wanted to come in by barking at the back door (he was their very own butler).... still does it for my cat Pickle but keeps doing it tonight.. I said to him, 'Aw, Millie's out there but she's not coming inside' :crying:
xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Thinking of you all


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

It must be breaking your heat hun, Im so sorry youve had to deal with this on top of all the trouble with Rigsby. I hope 2013 is kinder to you and the furries ((((hugs))))


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> It must be breaking your heat hun, Im so sorry youve had to deal with this on top of all the trouble with Rigsby. I hope 2013 is kinder to you and the furries ((((hugs))))


Thanks Gill.
I won't be taking on any other 'in need cases' in 2013 - not that this is entirely Rigsby's fault - I'll never know tbh - I just can't handle the stress of anything else happening.
A 'friend' has been particularly insensitive about it all which hurts 

I hope you're having fun Millie, you totally deserve it baby girl, maybe my dad is looking after you now, give him a nose rub for me. xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

lozb said:


> Thanks Gill.
> I won't be taking on any other 'in need cases' in 2013 - not that this is entirely Rigsby's fault - I'll never know tbh - I just can't handle the stress of anything else happening.
> A 'friend' has been particularly insensitive about it all which hurts
> 
> I hope you're having fun Millie, you totally deserve it baby girl, maybe my dad is looking after you now, give him a nose rub for me. xxxx


I think you will find that anyone who could be insensitive at a time like this cant be a real "friend", you are better off without them. Millie will be fine now, out of pain and happy, I truely belive that (((hugs)))


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Millie. It's very sad when they go so young and you don't know what's caused it. It is Heart breaking.
I lost an 8 year old called Molly a few years ago and we didn't know what caused her death. You never really get over it you just learn to live with it.
Life can be very cruel.
Hope you have got some good friends and family that can help you.
I am sure your other furry friends are by your side.

R.I.P Millie and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Losing a pet is like losing a family member.

Some people sadly dont see that.
What angers me is their inane comments like
"it was only a cat/dog"or
"you can get another one" or
"there are people dying all over the world and you are crying about an ANIMAL."

Why they cant just keep their big mouths shut -that would be better than such remarks which can only add to your sadness.
Thinking of you
Maureen


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.....
Run free at the bridge, lovely Millie.

Foaming at the mouth sounds like pleural fluid (which is not a diagnosis, but only a symptom of some underlying disease). For some reason her heart no longer seemed to be able to cope and the fluid filled her pleural cavity, and possibly also her abdomen.

I agree with you it doesn't sound like she died of cat flu, but the cat flu may have lowered her immunity to a degree another, dormant virus could become active..... If that is the case, there is little you - or the vet - could have done. However hard it is, try to come to terms with it, you did not fail her in any way, you cared for her in every possible way.

Some cats have the bad luck to be carriers of a lethal virus which may be activated by another infection impairing their immune system. I lost 2 cats that way, and it is devastating to see them deteriorate like that.

But they were given to us for the duration, to love and cherish, to care for as best we could, and that is just what we did. She has gone home, where she will be waiting for you, till it is your time to come home, too.........

_Lend Me a Kitten

I will lend you for a while, a kitten, God said.

For you to love while he lives, and mourn when he's dead.

Maybe for twelve or fourteen years, or maybe two or three.

But will you, 'til I call him back, take care of him for me ?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you and, should his stay be brief,

You'll always have his memories as solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return,

But there are lessons taught below I want this kitten to learn.

I've looked the whole world over in search of teachers true,

And from the folk that crowd life's land, I have chosen you.

Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labour vain ?

Nor hate me when I come to take my kitten home again ?

I fancied that I heard them say " Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done "

For all the joys this kitten brings, the risk of grief we'll run.

We'll shelter him with tenderness, we'll love him while we may.

And for the happiness we've known, forever grateful stay.

But should you call him back much sooner than we've planned,

We'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and try to understand.

If, by our love, we've managed your wishes to achieve,

Then in memory of him whom we loved, please help us while we grieve.

When our cherished kitten departs this world of strife,

Please send yet another needy soul for us to love all his life.

Author Unknown_


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Jill3 - so sorry about your cat, Molly... thanks for your kind words.

Thanks Maureen, people can be harsh, and sometimes without thinking or meaning to be, maybe I'm being too soft. Thank you though. x

Jiskefet - your post both brought tears to me and also massive comfort. I knew, when she appeared bad, that a trip to the vets would be one way, and as I prepared to make that journey, she saved me the heartache, she gave up, on my bed, next to my pillow. :crying: 
She brought warmth to me & my neighbours, where she came from as a kitten - they are heartbroken too as she was often round at theirs, playing with her mum. She will be forever missed and we will be forever grateful for having her in our lives. Thank you. xx

Baxter is still pining for her - barking at the back door waiting for her to come in.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

lozb said:


> Jill3 - so sorry about your cat, Molly... thanks for your kind words.
> 
> Thanks Maureen, people can be harsh, and sometimes without thinking or meaning to be, maybe I'm being too soft. Thank you though. x
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear of your sad loss.

My dog acted in much the same way, he used to ask to go out to watch Jasper come over the gate for breakfast, or dinner depending on the time of day. He continued to look for him long after he died, I really missed him too so we decided to get another cat, I have now got three cats. I still miss Jasper but it isn't as painful now.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bisme (Jan 13, 2013)

RIP Millie.

So sorry to hear about your loss but take comfort in the fact you will be reunited one day. I know do.


----------

